# What was your first video game system?



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Was looking at this website that has the history of game consoles. It lists like everyone on there, pretty interesting. So just curious what was the first one you or your family ever owned? I found mine on the list, the Atari VCS 2600. 








Can you believe that when it came out it cost $199?! I would have never guessed that. Crazy. :shock

Anyways, here is the link to the website:
http://www.thegameconsole.com/videogames70.htm


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, my parents had an Atari 2600 before I was born, so I guess that was the first one. We have two of them, actually. One is still in the closest and still works, but I'm not sure if it is the original one or not. We still have a box of games, too.

I'm not sure if the 2600 or the NES was the first console I played, though. My parents were really into videogames when I was born. :lol


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I think my parent's still have ours too, or they sold it in a garage sale. Kinda wanna find it & see if it works, just for nostalgia sake. 
Pitfall & Q-Bert were always my favorites to play even though I sucked big time at them.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

NES


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's still in my mom's basement...probably still in working order. It worked fine last years when i tested it


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had an Atari but can't remember which one now. I want to get one again sometime! Still have my SNES!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Never had one.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My family only ever had an Atari (don't know which one), and I only used it once.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

staceypie said:


> Was looking at this website that has the history of game consoles. It lists like everyone on there, pretty interesting. So just curious what was the first one you or your family ever owned? I found mine on the list, the Atari VCS 2600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had an Atari 2600 too! The console and the games are long gone, but I think one of the joysticks is still sitting around somewhere.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> It's still in my mom's basement...probably still in working order. It worked fine last years when i tested it


Hehe, those controllers kinda look like cellphones.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

First game system was an Atari. I don't remember the model name but it looked similar to the one Stacy posted. We had all sorts of cool games - Adventure, a football game with men made of squares [three squares per team IIRC], Maze Craze, Combat [came with the game system], and a whole host of others I've forgotten about.


----------



## Trip Fontaine (Nov 7, 2005)

I never had one of those. Many years before I had a PC I wanted one of those consoles that had a cartridge with 500 games.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Never had one growing up, even though ALLLLLL my friends did... my mom just couldn't afford it. :hide Probably why I never became a gamer. I did get a Gameboy around middle-school age, though.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My first system was an Atari 2600 that looked identical to the one in the picture. I had lots of games for it, I bought a bunch of used games from one of my friends when he upgraded to the NES and I also bought some in the stores when they were still available. I think I had around 35 games for it, some of them are considered rare today because they were released about the time the 2600 system was discontinued. I ended up selling the entire system, games and all for around $60 back in the late 80's so I could get the NES. I still have the old NES and I occasionally dig it out and play with it. Ebay is full of used games, I bought about a dozen or so last year for it and gave it a tuneup by replacing the internal 72 pin connector. 
I really wish I had that old Atari system yet, I spent many hours playing that thing.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

NES


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a pong game I hooked to the TV...It had slow and fast. 1 and 2 player. Woooohoooo big time!

First real system was a Sega Genesis. Still have it. NBA Jam Rulez!

Have a PS2 now and have my money saved for a PS3...waiting for the launch models to cycle through...just in case...Cannot wait for KILLZONE 2!!


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

Atari 2600.

I remember we had a game called Daley Thompsons Decathalon. You had to wiggle the joystick from side to side as fast as possible. We broke a few joysticks with that game.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

when i was little, the first game system my brother bought was the atari 2600 and thats what i used.

the first one that _i_ bought was the sega dreamcast


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

My first system was a NES bundled with a SMB/Duckhunt combo, complete with the 'zapper'. I also had SMB3 and Tail Spin which were both awesome.


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

*Duck Hunt Rocks!* :yes


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

either Sega Genesis or NES
I can't remember which my parents bought me first


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> We had an Atari 2600 too! The console and the games are long gone, but I think one of the joysticks is still sitting around somewhere.


Actually you can buy "replica" Atari consoles now with like 50 games built in.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

NES for me, with the gun thing and SMB/duck hunt


----------



## jebert74 (Mar 21, 2006)

My first video game was Atari Pong, followed by a battletank game. I've been into video games ever since.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

My first system was the NES.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> It's still in my mom's basement...probably still in working order. It worked fine last years when i tested it


^^^this was also my first system!!!


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

A friend of mine had an Intellivision before we both had a NES. I thought that system was very cool at the time. I liked Burger Time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Probably the Sega Genesis, although I got a SNES (awesome) and a Lynx around the same time. 

I also had disk copiers for the Genesis and SNES to, ahem, back up the carts I rented from the local video shop


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I had an Intellivision long time ago... The gamepad was weird to use. It was similar to what's on Triste's Coleco vision there.
My most played games were Snafu and Asteroids. You could do BASIC on it too, which was pretty neat at the time.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Duck Hunt was fun, until you missed & the stupid dog laughed at yah. I hated that dog. :x 

Miss my Sega Genesis too, so many awesome games for that. Sonic, Toe Jam & Earl, Echo, Altered Beast, Kid Chameleon....

Found out recently you can download some of those old NES, SNES, Sega, & Neo Geo games and play them on the Wii. Not free though but like $5-$10, but still that's pretty cool.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

NES. It was actually my brother's, but I think I played a lot more....loved Super Mario Bros and DuckHunt! :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

staceypie said:


> Found out recently you can download some of those old NES, SNES, Sega, & Neo Geo games and play them on the Wii. Not free though but like $5-$10, but still that's pretty cool.


You can play them on your computer, too...illegally, of course


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gameboy Colour. Technically Color but with a 'u' is much better. 

I got it and Pokemon Crystall with it when I was eight.


----------



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

The SNES in 1997 (or was that '96?). T'was the dogs danglies.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That would be the Super Nintendo. It still works too.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Gaming PC.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

NES.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, that's me narrating it. It talks about my first experiences with the Atari 2600 way back in the day.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The good old NES.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Super NES.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

PS1


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*Play Station 2 / or a Gameboy*


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

speaking of NES's...... did anyone ever play "Werewolf: the last warrior"?.... I ****ing loved that game so much.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

NES. Loved Contra and SMB3.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

PS 2

and

first handheld:








:lol


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Sega Mega Drive. Still have it and it's games.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

nes was mine me and my big sister used to play it if it was a hard level I would let her do it but I was 5-6 at the time


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

NES; we had two games, mario and duck hunt!

We used to borrow games quite a bit from the babysitter!

My first handheld was one of those LCD racing games from Radio Shack.

Dad had a commodore 64 that he would dig out and let us play "froggie" (frogger clone!) on from time to time. The sound effect when the frog got ran over was epic.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My first was the purple Gameboy Advance:








^ that thing was amazing lol


mezzoforte said:


> Gameboy Advance SP


I forgot all about those things =P


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ps1 xD


----------



## Spina (Dec 8, 2013)

N64.. Whenever I step out into Kokiri Forest I get the same feeling I had that day.. oh the nostalgia


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Let's see... my first was a ColecoVision, and after that came the Atari attachment for it which would play 2600 games. After that came an Atari XE, a Sega Gensis, then each of the PlayStations (I haven't gotten a 4 though).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

2600

My cousin was always the one who had new stuff first. I remember very clearly the first day he had it when I went to his house and he was playing Missile Command (I loved that game).

It took me a while but I finally talked my mom into getting me one. 

And then, one day, I went to his house and he had a Nintendo and I was blown away by Mario. :lol

I never managed to get a Nintendo. My mother was too cheap.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

ps1 with the first crash bandicoot..boss


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Either n64 or ps2


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

...but NES was the first one I ever bought with my own money.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Xenos said:


> ...but NES was the first one I ever bought with my own money.


I spent more time than I should have in my pre-teen years playing around in Atari BASIC...PEEK... POKE... ok that just sounds dirty.


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sega megadrive


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

an old pc type thing, I think amstrad 464 or something like that,in around 1990, I remember thinking the graphics were brilliant it came with conan the barbarian, an f1 game , and wwf game...then a super Nintendo, with Mario, donkey kong, mortal combat...


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

orginal NES


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Gameboy Colour was my first handheld, and the original Playstation One was my first home console.

All these people with their NES and Atari consoles make me feel so young, I always wished I had been alive when gaming had only just started to take off.


----------



## Nikabar (Dec 16, 2005)

I remember mine.It was my birthday and I was going to get a video game system.I was all excited because everyone said that was going to get a Nes. 

No Nes.Instead I got a Atari XEGS because they said it was cheaper then Nes.The Atari XEGS was basically,repackaged computer to make it look it was console.When it was really a stripped-down version of the Atari 65XE computer.One of a there old 8 bit computers.I was sad that birthday.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Atari II

Night Driver was my favorite


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Game Boy Color. I still have it (it's blue).


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Pong


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I. Forget the name of it thé console had 2 slots in it for 2 big 8 inch by 3 inch contollers with joysticks and had a number pad on them. My parents had it before i was born.


----------



## Chaotic Nerd (Dec 20, 2013)

First I ever played was the Atari 2600, first I ever actually had was a 
NES


----------



## INFPGamer (Jun 15, 2013)

First computer was Apple II C and first console was NES. I still remember the feeling of playing that NES for the first time.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Nikabar said:


> No Nes.Instead I got a Atari XEGS because they said it was cheaper then Nes.The Atari XEGS was basically,repackaged computer to make it look it was console.When it was really a stripped-down version of the Atari 65XE computer.One of a there old 8 bit computers.I was sad that birthday.


I loved my XEGS  My mother gave it away some time in the late 90's... I would have loved to have kept that piece of nostalgia.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Commodore 64 then NES


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

ZX Spectrum, followed by Sega Megadrive.

Those were the days.

Sort of.


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

The NES.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Sega Genesis bundle that came packaged with _Sonic The Hedgehog 2









_


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

NES


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not really sure of the name, it was a very cheap handheld that just played Snake and Space Invaders. My first console was a Playstation.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

My Dad's Atari 2600, but the first one actually bought for me was ps1


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I. Forget the name of it thé console had 2 slots in it for 2 big 8 inch by 3 inch contollers with joysticks and had a number pad on them. My parents had it before i was born.











?


----------

